# $300 climbing helmet review: Pfanner Protos Helmet



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

First off, this helmet looks very cool. You can buy it in a number of different color schemes. I bought the orange and gray one. It is streamlined, for its size, and covers more of your head than the usual suspects. As you put it on, you may think, "Man, this feels like I'm putting on a football helmet." OK, once it's on, you need to work towards adjusting it. I received no instructions with my helmet but I did find pictures, online, so I took it from there. Take it back off. The inner support system adjusts from the rear, but you need to play around with it to figure it out. There is an outer, color-coordinated clip that snaps back and then you snap the inner back support piece forward. Then you can slide the support bands in and out. Once you get the fit you want, you snap the clips back in place, bearing in mind that when you put the helmet on your head, the back clip should be open. Once on, you snap that clip closed and it tightens the band a bit. The chin strap has webbing that adjusts from buckles deep inside the helmet, and they were tough to get to. Maybe I missed something, but I had to really dig in to get the strap where I wanted it. Then I had to cut and melt the webbing ends to keep the extra-long strap ends out of my eyes. Putting on the screened face guard was also tough to figure out, for me. Looking at pictures, I got it, but you need to line up the arms, with the mounting holes, in just the right position or they won't snap onto the inside posts. For me, the best feature: This helmet has integral earmuffs that slide UNDER the helmet. Too cool, as I see it. When you need them, you slide them forward and push, slightly, and they sock up to your ears. You can adjust the tightness with two inset plastic screw heads. As one who is trying to preserve what little hearing I still have, I can't stress how much this influenced me to pop the big bucks for this helmet. One weird thing: The inner protection, on the top underside of the helmet, is this very rigid honeycomb material. I would imagine that if you got hit on the head hard enough to break the outer shell, this honeycomb stuff would lacerate the hell out of your scalp. At that point, however, I think a lacerated scalp would be the least of your worries.

OK, The Test: I was aloft about six hours, yesterday. This helmet stayed reasonably cool, in 78 degree weather, and the muffs did as well as any other hearing protection I've ever used. I will use my yellow foam insertable plugs, along with the muffs, when I gun my MS 460, next time. I really liked the screen, too. It was nice to not get branches in the face in the twiggy oak I was in. The screen worked well. During cuts, I did wear the protective glasses that came with the helmet. The temples didn't seem to effect the muffs, as they were very thin. The glasses, two pairs, were nothing special, FWIW. They are your run of the mill eye protection glasses. 

Final rating: I'd give this helmet 4.5/5. It's a bit pricey, to my mind, but I don't regret buying it.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Mar 22, 2014)

Your review is much appreciated.

What is the projected lifespan of these fancy lids considering UV and age degradation?

To me, it seems like money better spent on other things.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Mar 22, 2014)

No instructions? Gotta hunt the net?

For the money, Salma Hayek should sit on yer lap, quote a manual and fit it for you.


----------



## gorman (Mar 22, 2014)

Hope u have a big lap for that big butt.


----------



## bootboy (Mar 22, 2014)

It's looks hotter than a blast furnace and is goofy as all get out.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 22, 2014)

I haven't tried one and keep buying new kask's about every 8-10 months. They're just so funky smelling by that point. I pass my used ones on to my groundies and they wear them another 6 months ha! I'll try to get a photo of how they disintegrate over time. Wish they lasted longer and could be washed, most comfortable helmet I've found so far. The protos really does look hot and heavy. I don't think the muffs are a big draw card for me and can't imagine they protect better than even peltor p3's which is what I use on my climbing helmet, with plugs when running bigger saws. My ground crew have H10's which are serious muffs. 

Honestly, even if it wasn't that hot and the muffs were great, I just couldn't bring myself to wear it, it looks ridiculous. I'm seriously looking for something other than a kask for my next helmet though. I'm getting sick of the replacement cost which is nearly $250 with the clips and muffs etc. I hate the harness on the kask too. 

On a side note, I've been trialing the sena bluetooth system on mine, with a view to putting it on one other groundie helmet. It's going ok but the quality of the sound for music is pretty abysmal.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> Your review is much appreciated.
> 
> What is the projected lifespan of these fancy lids considering UV and age degradation?
> 
> To me, it seems like money better spent on other things.



Not sure how long it'll be in service. My last Petzl was still going strong after eight years. FWIW, as its design encourages me to use the muffs, and maybe save my hearing, I cannot think of a better way to spend my money.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Nemus Talea said:


> No instructions? Gotta hunt the net?
> 
> For the money, Salma Hayek should sit on yer lap, quote a manual and fit it for you.



I'd definitely go for that: Ella es una mujer que deseo fuertemente.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

bootboy said:


> It's looks hotter than a blast furnace and is goofy as all get out.



As mentioned, it was very comfortable, at 78F, and it actually looks cool, as I see it, once it's on.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I haven't tried one and keep buying new kask's about every 8-10 months. They're just so funky smelling by that point. I pass my used ones on to my groundies and they wear them another 6 months ha! I'll try to get a photo of how they disintegrate over time. Wish they lasted longer and could be washed, most comfortable helmet I've found so far. The protos really does look hot and heavy. I don't think the muffs are a big draw card for me and can't imagine they protect better than even peltor p3's which is what I use on my climbing helmet, with plugs when running bigger saws. My ground crew have H10's which are serious muffs.
> 
> Honestly, even if it wasn't that hot and the muffs were great, I just couldn't bring myself to wear it, it looks ridiculous. I'm seriously looking for something other than a kask for my next helmet though. I'm getting sick of the replacement cost which is nearly $250 with the clips and muffs etc. I hate the harness on the kask too.
> 
> On a side note, I've been trialing the sena bluetooth system on mine, with a view to putting it on one other groundie helmet. It's going ok but the quality of the sound for music is pretty abysmal.



I like its looks, but--one man's beauty is another man's beast, right? The muffs were the deal sealer, for me. I predict that Petzl and the rest will soon come out with a similar design for disappearing muffs.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Mar 22, 2014)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Not sure how long it'll be in service. My last Petzl was still going strong after eight years. FWIW, as its design encourages me to use the muffs, and maybe save my hearing, I cannot think of a better way to spend my money.



If it works and you're happy, I'm happy for ya. Enjoy.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

I like the helmet even more, after the first two weeks. I made a neck shade for it that velcros to the back and wraps around to protect my ears, too. Then, I found that the helmet's inner construction/suspension allows you to use goggles on an elastic head band, on the inside of the helmet, just like the muffs. You can take the goggles off and lift them above the inner headband. Way too cool!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey Sunrise, you ever eat at the Franklin's BBQ? I want to go to Austin, just for that............and to go hang out with Jessie


----------



## DMD (Apr 8, 2014)

I think I might know where Pfanner got their inspiration.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 11, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> Hey Sunrise, you ever eat at the Franklin's BBQ? I want to go to Austin, just for that............and to go hang out with Jessie


Been vegetarian, then vegan, for most of my life, so not into BBQ joints, for the last thirty-seven years. That being said, come on down to Austin. You eat the BBQ, and I'll nurse a beer, or two. We've got a guest bedroom.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 13, 2014)

All that and it looks like you're wearing a top of a penis for a hat! I'll keep my petzl for a hundo

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JMcC (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha always a hater in the bunch.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 13, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> Hey Sunrise, you ever eat at the Franklin's BBQ? I want to go to Austin, just for that............and to go hang out with Jessie


If you go to Austin make sure to get to Louie Mueller's in Taylor. Aaron Franklin learned from Louie's Grandson John. There are some great joints within 50 miles of Austin.


----------

